# 2 foot depth of tank too much?



## Kamivy (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm just about to put in my order for my new tank (old tank is only 15 inches high and scratched badly) -The dimensions I was thinking about are 60 in long x 18 in deep x 24 inch high. I will be setting up a low tech planted tank with MTS capped with fine gravel, with a double T5 HO light strip total 108 watts. Will 2 foot depth of the tank cause problems in regards to enough light reaching the lower levels of the tank? Should I go for 20 or 22 inch high instead? I've read no more than 18 inches high is best but not sure if that was just the authors personal preference. Anyone have any 24 inch deep planted tanks?


----------



## msc (Mar 10, 2008)

How long are your arms? The problem is reaching the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

I have one tank that is 24" deep. I HATE IT!!!

Besides the fact that it is much harder to get light down to the lower foreground plants. I have discovered that it really gouges out my armpit - even standing on a stepstool - when I need to reach the bottom. Trying to reach from the front to the deeper back - well, I just about - can't. (I'm on the shorter side.)

Then the kicker is, bending way over into a big U - that this tank requires - almost always hurts my back HORRIBLY! (Now that I'm getting older.) 

My Christmas present to myself this year is to finally correct that mistake! I admitted it was a bad, bad purchase for me. Threw in the towel and hatched a new scheme to redeem a happy display tank. I purchased a new Oceanic Cube tank for myself: 20.5L x 20W x 18H. I will use the same light, filtration, etc., that was on the 35g hex, and it will take up the same amount of floor space. I can't wait until I have the time to shuffle these two tanks.

35g Hex & stand - on sale - Half Off: $150.00
Funky 20" width - spend another $150.00 to get a good light that fits.
Three years later - another: $130.00 to get rid of the monster! A happy back: Priceless! 

So much for getting a great discount! :angryfire

Now perhaps you're really tall, and have a really young back, maybe you'll like a deep tank? IMHO, for all the extra trouble it causes, any advantages are just not really that great.


----------



## Kamivy (Jan 3, 2010)

LOL:icon_lol: :biggrin:

Rod - I don't laugh at your pain but rather at my overlooking such an ordinary, practical consideration! Sounds like you've got a nice setup now, I'm sure your back will appreciate it.:thumbsup:

As it happens, I am rather tall- nearly 6 ft and do have long arms:hihi: and a young back, however I'm still not keen on having to stand on tippy toes and bend in half to comfortably reach the bottom! Thank you both for your opinions, I think I might stick with the 20 inch after all.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a step that I use for deep tanks. I also prefer a taller stand than average, so combining a DIY stand that lifts my tanks up higher than average, + 24" deep tanks... Yup! Hard to reach. Especially hard to get all the way to the floor of the tank at the back. Gotta drain a little water for that, or else roll up the shirt sleeves to my shoulder. 

I do not have problems with my back doing that, though. It is bending over to the waste water bin to clean the filter media. The floor is getting farther away each year!

A t-5 lighting fixture usually has a pretty good reflector, so getting the light down to the floor of the tank will not be much of a problem. Still, if you are already leaning in the direction of a shallower tank, then yes, the lighting will be a bit better in the shallower tank.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 13, 2009)

I love my 120 gallon 48"x24"x24" sure I need to use a step stool to reach the bottom from about the middle of the tank to the back but I dont think I will ever give up the 24 inch height for a display tank


----------



## Kamivy (Jan 3, 2010)

After lots of staring intently at the space above my fishtank (trying to envision a 20, 22 and 24 inch tank on an 800 high cabinet) I decided that the 20 inch high looked nice and balanced, the 24 inch looked absolutely massive and a bit scary, and the 22 inch nicely in between - impressive without being scary, so I went with 22 inch. :icon_cool I plan to keep angels and maybe one day down the track, discus, so I'm sure they will appreciate the extra depth. 

Thanks for your input everybody!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

I LOVE my 36X24X24 90Gal! The only thing I would change is that it is 1/2 of a 180 and wish it were a full 180!


----------



## bploeg (Sep 20, 2004)

Personally I like the 24" depth, yes it requires a bit more work. Especially if you have a decent depth on your gravel bed, say 3", it isn't to bad..

Also remember that as tank gets deeper, you going to need more light, depending on what you're attempting to grow. If you're trying to grow HC as an example, a less deep tank could simplify your lighting need.


----------



## blackandyellow (Jul 1, 2009)

My tank is 26" tall and indeed it is difficult to work the bottom, I need to climb a chair and sometimes my arm pits hurt. Yet the tall tank is ideal for my Angelfish and it has a very nice panoramic view. I wouldn´t change it even though it´s hard to work on the bottom of the tank, I really don´t work much on it (tall plants already reached the top and the bottom ones are mainly anubias and blyxa japonica that don´t require much trimming


----------



## blackandyellow (Jul 1, 2009)

If you want to build a carpet that requires a lot of trimming then I would definitely not recommend it


----------



## archer772 (Nov 13, 2009)

I like the 24 inche deep tank because I mainly have raised angels and they look much better in tall tanks IMO


----------

